# will galaxy rasboras eat my baby shrimp?



## haikyoboy

hello!

I have a blue shrimp that is extremely pregnant in a 2.5 gallon planted tank. Its only tank mates are one other shrimp and 3 galaxy rasboras.

my question is: are the rasboras going to eat the eggs or babies? there is a lot of java moss to hide in but I would like the survival rate to be as high as possible. If necessary I could easily move the rasboras to my 33 gallon community tank, in this case my concern would be them being bullied or eaten by some of the larger fish. So would galaxy rasboras, tiny as they are, be OK in a heavily planted 33 gallon with boesmani rainbows and a juvenile opaline gourami? I think they will be fine, but I'd like some opinions before I transfer them over.

I have never had a pregnant shrimp before, what do I need to do? is there anything crucial?

thanks!


----------



## Bobsidd

I have Galaxy rasbora in one of my shrimp tanks and they definitely get some of the shrimplets. Many survive though as the tank is heavily planted. If you want as many to survive as possible, remove the fish, but if you don't mind losing a few and your tank has lots of hiding places, just leave them in there. 

The only recommendation I have for raising baby shrimp is don't change anything. No large water changes. No extra food. Just keep everything stable. 

Good luck with it all. 

Rob


----------



## haikyoboy

in that case I would prefer to move the rasboras into the 33. just worried that they might get eaten by the rainbows.


----------



## Lutefisk

I've never kept boesmani rainbows, but for what it's worth, I keep galaxy rasboras with adult bleeding heart tetras without issue. I'd think your biggest difficulty would be extracting the galaxies from the 33 when you want to move them back!


----------



## haikyoboy

well my rainbows are significantly larger, but I suppose that gives a little confidence.


----------

